# Success rate of Home Insemination Vs Normal process .



## Hanuman

Hi , I would like to know if AI done at home (using syringe and fresh sperm) is as effective as normal sex assuming it is done on time and there is no fertility issue .

Please help.


----------



## cooch

I have no idea, but it goes in the same place. And so long as there is fertilie mucus...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I've seen some women successful with syringe, fresh sperm and soft cups. 

Although I would have to assume the success rate is just as high as regular ole' :sex: As the previous poster said it essentially all goes to the same place. 

I did hear through research that more sperm is produced through sex versus "manually". The more "turned on" the man is the better sperm count. I think I saw this on "The amazing sperm race".


----------



## ellie27

I think there is just the same chance of conceiving both ways.

I have conceived 3 times, all within 2 or 3 months of ttc - thats by home insem as opposed to the normal way.........maybe I would have conceived 1st time all 3 pregnancies had we done it the normal way? I doubt it! :flower:


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i did at home insem with fresh sperm and was on clomid. (husband had a hard time "performing" under the pressure. so he would do his thing, bring it to me in a syringe and i would insert it and stay laying down with hips elevated for 10-15 min and it worked the first try!! and there was such a small amount that i thought for sure it wasnt going to happen but luckily it did!! we did use clearblue ov pred with the smiley face and inseminated three days, the day of and the day after ov. good luck!


----------



## Pussycat1

there are lots of tips and success stories on this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...tificial-insemination-success-stories-10.html 
sadly I've not been successful yet, but still trying and the success stories on here have given me hope. Good luck.


----------

